# Downtown Reno



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

interesting pics


----------



## bigdave26 (Jan 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures of suburbs and outlying areas of Reno:

Virginia City was once by far the largest city in Nevada. In its prime(1870s) it had about 30k when the whole state only had about 50k. It was a bustling city, it even had a six story building with the first elevator west of the Mississippi. There were hotels, opera houses, fancy restaurants, stores, and banks. The miners who struck it rich helped build San Francisco. But like most mining towns it hit hard times in the 1880s and the population is now about 1500. It's main industry is tourism, and it is now the largest designated historical district in the United States Here are some pics:
































































































































































































Carson City, the state capital. Has about 50k people, about 30 miles south of Reno:

Nevada State Capital:



























Nevada State Legislature:









Nevada Supreme Court:









Nevada State Museum, former Carson City mint:









Office of the Attorney General:


















Ormsby House, the only highrise allowed in Carson City









Governors Mansion:









Paul Laxalt State Building:









Saint Charles Hotel:









Cactus Jack:









Horseshoe Club:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice pictures, thx for sharing


----------



## cramming (Mar 13, 2007)

Reno is a fantastically charming city. For my family and I, Boomtown has been sort of the unofficial welcome to Reno (driving from California). I find myself more and more stunned at how the neighborhoods of Reno are creeping closer and closer to Boomtown with every visit.


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

I have never seen such an extensive photo collection of Reno. Impressive work, to say the least. The natural setting is also great. I am impressed with the proposals/vision and I hope they all get delivered, as they will boost Reno's urban fabric significantly!!! Thanks for putting together this thread.


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Interesting thread!! Reno seems much more than just casinos... I'd never seen pics of Virginia City...looks like the typical old western town from the films...lol. 

Excellent.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics of little great city!!! :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

wow , nice pictures ! I like this city ! I hope that I can be there on June  Greetings From Buenos Aires - Argentina


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

the buildings are nice but most of the streets are empty of pedestrians.
will appreciate photo update with people around.


----------

